# 14!



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder (who has a different call name but that's her "internet" name) came into the world 14 years ago as Timber Ridge's Starry Night (neither of us liked that name at ALL!). I picked her up in Murray Utah July 19th 1995. From a breeder that said all the right things... 
You know, I shudder at the thought that I know better now. I would have missed the journey with this incredible dog who has worked so hard to educate me.
In the last few years we've gone through our share of scares with health issues but here we are - 14!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy~ Happy #14, BTE! I hope you get a huge RAW meaty bone for a treat


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Happy 14th Year Guys!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. Aik, age 11 ,sends his kudos and tells him to keep on keeping on! Belly rubs to the Barker and to mom for taking such good care of him.

Jennifer and Aik, Lucy eating a piece of birthday cake from the Bridge.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy 14th birthday!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Barker the Elder!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Wishing lots of happiness, health and joy! 

We all hope and pray for the same celebration one day!

Tanya


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> *  <span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style="color: #FF6666">







The Hooligans & I are wishing you
a very HAPPY 14th Birthday
dear Barker the Elder & 
may you have many more!!!</span>  * </span> </span>


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder, late of the Barker Sisters, thanks all of you for your fine wishes and congratulations. She is happy to report that she enjoyed her time at the barn although her energy was in keeping with a rainy rainy day.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

14 is absolutely awesome!


----------

